# A bird (first time using pastel colors)



## Fateema

Hi everybody.....tell me what you think of it


----------



## corydulos

What a colorful, plucky little bird you have there! Very competent rendering!


----------



## TerryCurley

This looks great. A beautiful colorful Parakeet. I've been painting birds a bit lately and want to do more.


----------



## corydulos

Terry, your birds are quite nice too..you and Fateema are kind of like birds of a feather flocking together! (couldn't resist  )


----------



## Liz

Looks good to me. Nice job!


----------



## chanda95

I think it is a wonderful little bird. You have done well with it.


----------



## SherylG

Beautiful and colorful!


----------



## Grumpy Old Man

The bird shape looks like a finch, but, oh! the color! What bird is it?


----------



## chanda95

Grumpy Old Man said:


> The bird shape looks like a finch, but, oh! the color! What bird is it?


To me it looks like a painted bunting.


----------

